# 13.6-28



## 13jac1316 (Jul 11, 2014)

hi now that i found a crankshaft im looking for both a hood and rear rim or set of rims with tires or a rim with a tire for my 86 2110 it is a 13.6-28 rim 8 lugs 8 loops, iam in the nj/pa area i need a straight hood too.
thanks,joe


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try tractorhouse.com . They have 15 ea 2110's listed in salvage. Good luck.


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Have a Firestone field/road 13.6 x 28 tire on a 12 inch power adjust rim with wheel center. Tire is virtually new (as close to new as you can get) with new tube. Original ford power adjust rim and center have been sandblasted, primed and painted. Rim never exposed to fluid; none better.


----------

